# Best Mother board for AMD 1055T/1090T



## bobgalee (Jul 23, 2010)

Kindly help me to choose a best mother board for AMD X6 1055T proccy.

Requirements

1. No Integrated Graphics - Adding separate graphics card.
2. Cross fire support - to add multiple gpu later.
3. USB 3 and Sata 6, HDMI, firewire port - mandatory to make it future proof
4. Budget <=9K.
5  Brand Preference - Asus the least. 
6. Should be available in Chennai.

Kindly give various suggestions and options around.

Thanks.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 23, 2010)

MSI 890GXM-G65 @ 7k


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2010)

you'll need find board based on 890FX. but it'll be costly. maybe ~10k. so get something based on 890GX that have Xfire but also IGP (disable it anyway as you going for graphics card). look out for MSI 890GXM-G65 (mATX but Xfire ready). & yes avoid Asus if you can. reputation doesn't mean good products always.

EDIT: jas, not seen your post. thats the board i was referring to. you always a minute faster than me


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 23, 2010)

lolz sam...


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> you'll need find board based on 890FX. but it'll be costly. maybe ~10k. so get something based on 890GX that have Xfire but also IGP (disable it anyway as you going for graphics card). look out for MSI 890GXM-G65 (mATX but Xfire ready). & yes avoid Asus if you can. reputation doesn't mean good products always.
> 
> EDIT: jas, not seen your post. thats the board i was referring to. you always a minute faster than me



MSI is good. I am also planning to go for 880GMA-E45.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 23, 2010)

Ya Sam is right about the Asus. Right now their quality is degrading somehow. I know two people personally, who got their ASUS mobo faulty.

Go for Gigabyte or MSI.


----------



## aditya86 (Jul 23, 2010)

How is ASrock 890GX Extreme 3 ?


----------



## mavihs (Jul 24, 2010)

MSI 890FX. it'll cost around 11K!

PS: a mobo without IGP won't have a HDMI port!


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 24, 2010)

^^ OP saying he will add graphics card but needs HDMI on mobo too. maybe he not familiar with mobos & graphis card.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2010)

^^ How about Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H @ 9.8k. Looks like a good board IMO. Its 890GX


----------



## vwad (Jul 24, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ OP saying he will add graphics card but needs HDMI on mobo too. maybe he not familiar with mobos & graphis card.



yupz totally agreed


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2010)

^^ lolz. May be he is.


----------



## vwad (Jul 24, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ lolz. May be he is.



why a  after GPU in your siggy ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2010)

^^

Because i am  that i got a HD4670.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 24, 2010)

guys back to the topic please....
@sam what do u say about the gigabyte board?

I mean with in msi and gigabyte which is a better choice ?

\Price not a factor. Quality matters.

Please suggest.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2010)

^^ Well, just compare them both yourself and make a wise decision. Quality wise both are good but features wise, you need to check them.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 24, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> guys back to the topic please....
> @sam what do u say about the gigabyte board?
> 
> I mean with in msi and gigabyte which is a better choice ?
> ...



MSI is good one but mATX but that doesn't make it a bad one. also at that pricing, its a good one. 

but in plain sense ( i mean you don't run after things or features in mobo you never use) the MSI is a good one.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 25, 2010)

> ( i mean you don't run after things or features in mobo you never use)



^@sam ---> 

perfect and pin point answer ! 1* for msi


----------



## aditya86 (Jul 25, 2010)

How about the Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H ? Link to specs here : GA-880GM-UD2H (rev. 1.3) - GIGABYTE

Should be VFM if you dont need extra PCI slots.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 25, 2010)

Msi 890FXA-GD70 -can get it for 10K
Asus M4A89GTD PRO-USB3-can get it for 10K (a little more bargaining )

and why asus is least favored by you bobgalee
this board has all features and solid capacitor design...best in the competition...
otherwise if m-atx favors you..(not me)go for the msi 890gx gd65


----------



## sumsave (Sep 30, 2011)

plsss suggest mobo for x6 1055t with ATI 6750 based on gigabyte

thank u...


----------

